# how to get the dog to not go somewhere



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

i have a set up with a computer desk both mine and fiances computers are on it.
the dog likes to go under the desk and pace around which has had the computers turn off by accident 

now it doesnt bug me at all that he goes under the table however the fiance on the other hand it makes him so upset.
i dont even understand why aside from the dog accidentally turning off the computer once or twice.

Every night it becomes a struggle of the fiance trying to stop the dog from going under the desk and me having to listen to him get upset and his panties all in a goddamn bunch.

in fact its gotten to the point where me and him are legit arguing over this friggin desk situation.
I dont understand why its a big deal. i really dont. I dont see it stopping by any means and I dont think its a big deal for him to lay down near our feet or chew a toy there.

however fiance feels differently and its just getting frustrating on my end as to how upset and angry he gets over something so stupid.

any advice on how to handle this stupid situation so i can peacefully use my damn computer without the fiance sighing and humming and yelling


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Some kind of plastic mesh/netting around the back and sides of the table could work. Would allow airflow but the dog couldn't get through. They make some nicer colors for use in gardens and stuff, too.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Either block the area off or discourage him to go under the table. Tell him no and block him if he goes under there when you're at the computer. You can also use the underside of vinyl carpet runner that you can buy at home depot and put it under the desk when you're not using it.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Is your fiance's issue the actual presence of the dog under the desk, or that there is the possibility that the computers get turned off?
Either way, you can train your dog to go to a specific bed or mat. Then you have two options:

-Put the bed under the desk so that the dog only goes on the bed, maybe only under your feet, and doesn't move around near the wires or to your fiance's feet
-Put the bed away from the desk and send the dog away when it tries to get under your feet. Reward and reinforce that the bed is the best place to be


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

the dog is relentless.

bacically its a banquet table long and big (were both video gamers) so we have 2 desktops and 2 monitors each on the table, the table itself is back onto a wall, 

so what happens is the dog tries to squeeze in from the backs of our chairs or from the sides i try to put my foot there to "block" a path without physically touching him but he will just keep pushing into it or go around back to the chairs and go through 

than i say no thor tell him to go where i want him than give him a toy to distract him within a minute hes back at it again

The bed thing under the desk wont work cause the fiance doesnt want the dog anywhere near the underside of the computer desk


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

looks like this and than my one wall is on the back and theres another wall on the right side (where hubby sits)

and my side is open where thor tries to come into


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep, teach the dog to default to the bed. Start with the dog on a leash, the bed next to you. The leash is to prevent him from reaching under the table at all. He will learn he can't get under there; no need to pull back or correct him if you have the leash short enough and secured properly. So the dog can ONLY choose the right option, which is be on the bed. Drop kibble when he is relaxing on the bed. GRADUALLY move the bed further and further away from the desk. It might take a while where you need to get up constantly to reward him. But once he gets the idea, you can remove the leash and he should WANT to be on his bed. 

Also, he might be relentless because he is successfully getting your attention when he squeezes under there. Think about it... He goes under there, then you pay attention to him and go and give him a toy! He's back within a minute because he wants to repeat that fun again 

Alternatively, you could also just crate him or have him in another room when you guys are on the computer. Insta-fix.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Canyx said:


> Yep, teach the dog to default to the bed. Start with the dog on a leash, the bed next to you. The leash is to prevent him from reaching under the table at all. He will learn he can't get under there; no need to pull back or correct him if you have the leash short enough and secured properly. So the dog can ONLY choose the right option, which is be on the bed. Drop kibble when he is relaxing on the bed. GRADUALLY move the bed further and further away from the desk. It might take a while where you need to get up constantly to reward him. But once he gets the idea, you can remove the leash and he should WANT to be on his bed.
> 
> Also, he might be relentless because he is successfully getting your attention when he squeezes under there. Think about it... He goes under there, then you pay attention to him and go and give him a toy! He's back within a minute because he wants to repeat that fun again
> 
> Alternatively, you could also just crate him or have him in another room when you guys are on the computer. Insta-fix.


see and i told the fiance when he reacts to the dog and chucks the toy the dog drops under the table the dog thinks hes playing

as for crating the dog when ont he computer that would just be unfair to the dog , i mean were video gamers, like hardcore beta testing, streaming, get paid to play kinda gamers, so crating a dog for an extra 6 -8 hours a day wouldnt be right.

but i like the leash suggestion thanks


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

i think the other thing is when im home alone im thoroughly happy with the dog beside me while im on the computer i give him some rubs , he gives me kisses, he sleeps or chews a toy or whatever , he will nicely walk over and just flop down beside me and chill out, once the fiance is home thats when he just pushes and fights to get under the table.

honestly it doesnt bug me and i dont see why it bugs him so much


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Can you move or cover the wires/power bars/whatever so that he can't accidentally turn off the computers? That would bother me the most; it's not good for them to be shut down like that.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Can you block off the part where the plugins are or put the surge protector on something elevated but fits under the table?


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I personally wouldn't like the dog under the table because I wouldn't be able to see what he's doing. I wouldn't know if he decides to chew on the power cord or decides to jump and knock the whole thing over.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> Can you move or cover the wires/power bars/whatever so that he can't accidentally turn off the computers? That would bother me the most; it's not good for them to be shut down like that.


its connected to a surge protector so its not damaged if its shut off abruptly 
i told the fiance to move the wires he refuses he said dog just shouldnt go there. like honestly the fiance is just being outright frustrating, stubborn and stupid about this situation



Hector4 said:


> I personally wouldn't like the dog under the table because I wouldn't be able to see what he's doing. I wouldn't know if he decides to chew on the power cord or decides to jump and knock the whole thing over.


thankfully thor doesnt have any interest in chewing wires, just socks. all of them. and only mine. >.<


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I taught ammy to get out of place by saying "out!" and then gently leading her away from the area, and giving her a treat once she was away. she's got this down pretty well now, i can point the direction i want her to leave and she'll go that way. you could combine this with a bed or lay down cue so thor could chill out while your fiancee is home, just away from your table.

canyx's idea is really good too for a long term solution.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I cannot see why it is that big a problem to teach the dog where you want it to lie. It won't work if you let him do it and then expect him not to do it, you have to be consistent. Kris, my Dobe, when she was small would walk around behind my chair and lie under the computer but as she started getting bigger she would bang on the desk where my keyboard was. It did not take long to train her to come and lie down on her bed alongside the computer, problem solved.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It sounds like the biggest issue is that the OP doesn't mind the dog under the table and has no real incentive to change things, and the fiance doesn't seem to want to put any work into training (he won't even listen when told that grabbing the dog's toy when the dog drops it under the table and throwing it makes the dog think that he's playing, and reinforces the behavior).


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> It sounds like the biggest issue is that the OP doesn't mind the dog under the table and has no real incentive to change things, and the fiance doesn't seem to want to put any work into training (he won't even listen when told that grabbing the dog's toy when the dog drops it under the table and throwing it makes the dog think that he's playing, and reinforces the behavior).


i just dont see what the big deal is i mean if the dog goes into the garbage big deal ill fix that but just going under a table to lay down or chew a toy i dont see the problem? maybe im in the wrong? but hes not like going down there to wreak havoc and cause destruction


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

asuna - I agree with you that it shouldn't be a big deal, but clearly it's bothering your fiance, so you two should come to an agreement on the course of action, and you should both be committed and stick to it conistently. I agree with having a bed nearby, and teach him to go to it. Don't re-inforce being under the table by touching him, grabbing toys, etc. If he is under there, get him to his go to his bed, then praise/ treat. Teach the bed command at random other times as well, not only when he's under the table. Constantly reinforce being in the bed. If he stays in the bed for 2 minutes, don't just ignore him, give him treats, go over there and pet him, etc. to make him like being there. It has to be rewarding being in his bed. The idea isn't to STOP him from going under, but to REINFORCE being elsewhere (bed). It shouldn't take more than a few days of persistent training, up to 2 weeks maybe. I went through a similar situation with Luna, I even posted about it asking for help at first. She got into the habit of jumping on me and nipping me when I was at my desk, even though I was aware of not reinforcing the behaviour, it still happened. It took a good week or two to undo the damage, and I had to be very very consistent. Also keep in mind that he may exhibit extinction behaviour, which means that he will try harder and harder and harder just before giving up. This is when you have to be most consistent. I eventually taught Luna that, if I'm at my desk, she gets attention from me only if she's sitting and looking at me. Now, she sits behind me and waits. If I don't notice her, she will actually huff a little bit, kind of like how a human would clear their throat "ahem, *cough* I'm sitting pretty back here, can I have some attention now." It really wasn't too difficult, but I did go through a few days where I thought it was getting worse and she would never get it. Just decide on a course of action, and stick to it, be consistent, he will get it.

Edit: teaching the command to leave may help, but I want to stress that you shouldn't focus on making him leave the table, but rather focus on reinforcing being in the bed, if you want it to be a long-term behaviour modification. Otherwise you'll just have to keep telling him to leave every few minutes. For example, I didn't win with Luna by repeatedly telling her to get off me and leave me alone. I won by making her realize that if she jumps, she gets ignored. If she sits quietly, she gets attention and love and treats and all good things.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

You could start giving your fiancee treats whenever the dog goes under the table 

You could look up boundary training on Youtube, I believe kikopup has a few videos. Perhaps even put some tape on the ground to help define the boundary for your dog at first. Sounds like your dog is looking for attention. A good exercise session might be a good idea before settling in to game, plus giving the dog a spot to go to would be a good one, especially if it is near you, so you can give attention occasionally and it can be near you.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Greater Swiss said:


> You could start giving your fiancee treats whenever the dog goes under the table


LMAO great idea


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Greater Swiss said:


> You could start giving your fiancee treats whenever the dog goes under the table
> .


i whole heartedly agree LOL


----------

